# Was für ein Temperatursensor ist das?



## Nachbar (9 August 2008)

Habe an unsere Heizungsanlage mehrer Sensoren, für Vorlauf-, Speicher- und Aussentemperatur.
Würde gern wissen, was für ein Typ es ist, das konnte ich aus den Unterlagen nicht ersehen.

Vorlauf hat 2,7kOhm bei 19,5°
Aussen hat 1,19 kOhm bei ca 15°

Leider finde ich im Netz keine wirklich gute Info zu verschiedenen Fühlern bzw deren Kennlinien.

Evtl kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Sockenralf (10 August 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es für die Sensoren noch einen zweiten Widerstandswert bei einer anderen Temparaur?
Dann könnte man zumindest die Charakteristik erkennen.



MfG


edit: vielleicht mal hier versuchen:
www.haustechnik-dialog.de


----------



## kermit (10 August 2008)

also, mit viel Fehler könnte der Aussenfühler ein PT1000 sein, wobei 1,19kOhm 49Grad entsprechen würde (bei 15 Grad sollten eigentlich 1,06kOhm zu messen sein - lange, dünne Leitung zum Sensor?).


----------



## Nachbar (10 August 2008)

Hallo.

Hatte bissl gegoogelt und bei RS Components ne Farb-Tabelle gefunden.
Demnach könnte es ein Typ T oder Typ E sein.
Jedenfalls sind kurz vor dem Fühler eine rote (oder orange) und ein schwarze (oder braune) Markierung.

Die Zuleitung ist grau und die 2 Adern sind braun und blau.

Eine Nr steht auch drauf: 983.... naja, auf nem 2ten steht 984.. wohl doch nichts zu sagen.

Es sind Fühler von einer Heizungssteuerung von Stiebel Eltron.
Nennen sich HWF


Wollte sie gern für meine Heizungssteuerung ( Siemens Logo 0BA6 ) nutzen.
Weil die halt vorhanden sind, so bräuchte ich nichts Neues kaufen.


----------



## himbeergeist (10 August 2008)

....oder hier http://www.mueller-ie.com/download/code.pdf

FRank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 August 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> ..Eine Nr steht auch drauf: 983....984..


Wahrscheinlich sind es KTY-Fühler. Die Kennlinie ist annährend linear.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## himbeergeist (10 August 2008)

....dann sollte folgende Tabelle ja von den Werten passen


----------



## Nachbar (10 August 2008)

Ich werd mal einen Versuch aufbauen.
Einen PT100 und einen anderen Fühler anklemmen, mal sehen, was bei raus kommt....

Unter KTY kann ich mir garnichts vorstellen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 August 2008)

Möglicherweise sind noch weitere Widerstände zur Linearisierung mit verbaut. Die Reglerhersteller in diesem Bereich kochen ja meist ihr eigenes Süppchen. Man müsste ganz einfach mal ein paar Meßpunkte aufnehmen. 

Wie will man mit einer LOGO die Auswertung vernünftig machen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 August 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> ..Unter KTY kann ich mir garnichts vorstellen.


Das sind Halbleiterfühler auf Siliziumbasis mit positivem Temperaturkoeffizenten.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (10 August 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Man müsste ganz einfach mal ein paar Meßpunkte aufnehmen.


 

Sag ich doch 




MfG


----------



## Nachbar (19 Oktober 2010)

So, grabe den Tread mal wieder aus... 

Habe hier jetzt mal die Kennlinie zum Fühler gefunden.
Linear ist sie nicht.

So, nun viel Spaß beim knobeln...


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

wenn man den linearen verlauf auswertet kommt man auf ein Pt3000


----------



## tnt369 (19 Oktober 2010)

der verlauf im bereich bis 70 grad ist doch gut und kann als linear durchgehen. für ne heizungssteuerung durchaus zu gebrauchen ohne
groß linearisieren zu müssen.
zum knobeln müsste man noch wissen wie der wert in die steuerung
kommt (widerstandsmessung? spannungsteiler? meßverstärker?...)


----------



## Paule (19 Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch ein NTC, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil ... 
(diagramm falsch ausgewertet  )


----------



## Nachbar (19 Oktober 2010)

Das Diagramm ist aus dem Handbuch zum Regelgerät HRG 4 von Stiebel Eltron.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2010)

Wo liegt jetzt eigentlich das Problem?
Die Heizungshersteller verbauen gern ihr eigenes Zeug. Gern irgendwelche PTC / NTC und in keiner Weise an einen Standard (PT100 o.ä.) angelehnt.
Ghet es dir um Ersatzbeschaffung oder willst du den Wert in einer SPS auswerten

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Nachbar (20 Oktober 2010)

Es ginge um einen evtl. Ersatz bzw. Erweiterung, weil das Original schlappe 60-70.- kostet.
Der Fühler wird eingesetzt, um die Vorlauf- bzw. die Rücklauftemperatur zu erfassen.

Aber auch das Interesse ist eben geweckt.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2010)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Es ginge um einen evtl. Ersatz bzw. Erweiterung, weil das Original schlappe 60-70.- kostet.
> Der Fühler wird eingesetzt, um die Vorlauf- bzw. die Rücklauftemperatur zu erfassen.
> 
> Aber auch das Interesse ist eben geweckt.



Schau bei http://www.gesensinginspection.com
Evtl. wirst du da fündig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

